# Платибазия?



## katerynna (25 Мар 2011)

здраствуйте у дочери 7 лет нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника С2, С3 сфеноидальный угол 140 * верхушка зуба С2 на 4 мм выше линии МАкГрегора. 
поставили диагноз пластибазия( рентгенолог) лечение проводим(как я понимаю) от НШОП. массаж бассейн воротник Шаца.
вопроса 3
1) в таком возрасте можно ли добится полного исчезновения НШОП?
2) насколько сильные изменения позвоночника у нас (внешне достаточно сильно опушены и вывернуты вперед плечи) 
3) Что это за страшная бяка пластибазия?


----------

